# "Long Shadows" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2019)

*A reminder for all entrants: you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*Welcome one and all to the Poetry Challenge voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many pieces as you see fit, but please keep in mind that entrants may not vote for their own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

*Kindly refrain from using the "Like" function until our winner is announced.*

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on* March 25th at 7:00pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

**Once this poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.
**

*


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 15, 2019)

Posting here as a reminder to read them all and vote when I'm free.


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 19, 2019)

Okay, I've voted.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 23, 2019)

spending a moment
with
long shadows
will make
your spring
spring-y-er.

you will be confident
about where you have been,
be refreshed,
and find
anticipatory spark
guiding you toward
a whole new adenture!

_*points at poems*
*readies random adventure cards*_


----------

